# What OS should I put on a netbook with a 4GB SSD?



## Kivaari (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an Asus Eee PC 900a that came with Xandros, which sucked. For awhile I had Xubuntu 9.10 on it, but then it ran out of space. Deleting everything I had on it allowed me to use it for a bit longer, but after a few weeks it had filled up again, and after trying all the solutions I could find, there still wasn't enough free space for it to work. Luckily I found another laptop for cheap, and used it for awhile, but I'd like to try and get the Eee working again. 

I don't see much point in trying Xubuntu if it will just fill up again. I tried Puppy Linux, but it won't recognize the wifi card or the ethernet, and I can not find the drivers for them anywhere. And it takes forever to boot and shutdown, so I think I've ruled it out. What else is out there that would be a good choice for a laptop that only has 4GB of space?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2010)

Something quick, simple, and small (though not as easy to install) would be Damn Small Linux.  Next up would be Knoppix.

If you want to stay with Ubuntu or something Debian-based, you could try the server or alternative install CDs, then pick and choose what packages you want to install.  It won't have everything you want out-of-box, but you can always add more later, and you should have the space to.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 1, 2010)

I forgot that Puppeee existed, Puppy Linux specifically made for EEEs. This is the first time I have ever had an OS that said it was made for netbooks actually work. I think I tried 2-3 before I settled on Xubuntu before. I had to reboot to get it to recognize the wireless, but now everything seems to be fine. Now if only I could upgrade the crappy keyboard...

Just curious, I noticed that the last version of Damn Small Linux is almost 2 years old. Would that be a reason to not use it?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't realize the last build was so old.  That's a shame.

Whether it's a reason not to use it or not depends on your needs, but if memory serves, Eees were pretty new at the time, and your experience trying to get the wireless working may lean toward no.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 1, 2010)

4GB SSD? That's tiny, I have a memory stick with 8GB on it, and its the size of my thumb. Oh well... some form of "Light Linux" would be good for you, or you could directly copy a "Backbone" version of Windows XP. I think that's about 50MB.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2010)

That sparked a thought.  Set your netbook to boot off a USB stick, then install the OS and some swap space on a small* stick, and use the internal drive only for data.  It won't be as snappy, but your trade-offs under these constraints are either speed, space, or functionality.

*Small as in physical dimensions, not capacity.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That sparked a thought.  Set your netbook to boot off a USB stick, then install the OS and some swap space on a small* stick, and use the internal drive only for data.  It won't be a snappy, but your trade-offs under these constraints are either speed, space, or functionality.
> 
> *Small as in physical dimensions, not capacity.


 
That is likely, THE best idea ever. I heard you can get memory sticks that are basically the USB plug, and then about 5MM of actual circuits.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll second the Puppy Linux vote - fantastic little OS, much more functional than DSL.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I didn't realize the last build was so old.  That's a shame.


 the reason for that is: the developer team broke up after a heavy dispute about the future of DSL. One of the former development team, Robert Shingledecker, later created the TinyCore project, a nano-distribution (approximately 10 Megabytes!) that more less works like a puzzle: you install the core system, download special application containers for it, merge them into the system, and you got the system you personally need.
As for the netbook: Puppeee is the best choice for the 701. You won't find another distro which is that optimized for the Eee. It's under heavy development right now, thjough, so you better catch up with their release notes on their homepage.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 1, 2010)

It also sound like to me you really need some external storage device as well.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow... only 4gb? I got a 16gb flash drive >.>
Either way, no use wasting it. What I would do is compile a large list of all the OSes you know about, and check the sizes of all the versions.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 1, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> That is likely, THE best idea ever. I heard you can get memory sticks that are basically the USB plug, and then about 5MM of actual circuits.


 
I think I found it, pretty sweet idea. The same company has some that look like keys too.
http://www.google.com/products?q=small+usb+drive&hl=en&lnk=vbrsugg&brand=LaCie

4GB actually isn't the smallest SSD out there, some 7" EEEs and most cheapo ebay netbooks have 2GB SSDs. I found a 8GB MicroSD card, and have Puppeee installed on it now. Aside from the speakers not shutting off when I plug headphones in, it seems to work perfectly. I'll see if I can find a solution to that later.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 1, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I think I found it, pretty sweet idea. The same company has some that look like keys too.
> http://www.google.com/products?q=small+usb+drive&hl=en&lnk=vbrsugg&brand=LaCie
> 
> 4GB actually isn't the smallest SSD out there, some 7" EEEs and most cheapo ebay netbooks have 2GB SSDs. I found a 8GB MicroSD card, and have Puppeee installed on it now. Aside from the speakers not shutting off when I plug headphones in, it seems to work perfectly. I'll see if I can find a solution to that later.


 
Thats the one! But I think it was a different brand, and had about 8GB of memory. My dad has one, and I think he leaves it in his laptop and uses it for ReadyBoost.
As for your headphone issue, check in your BIOS for a setting that may have something to do with it. I've never seen anything like that, however i've never used a EeePC before.


----------

